# Jalepeno's in vinegar?



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

My Dh likes it when I marinade different peppers in vinegar for him. He drizzles it on sandwiches to give it a different flavor-and to make it healthier than mayo. You can also put it on salads. 

I want to make a few bottles of this and I'm wondering if I need to cook it to preserve it or what? I usually just cut up the peppers and let them sit in vinegar for a day or two before he uses it. I make about a cup at a time. I'd like to take all of our jalepeno's and make a large batch and put it into pint jars for him.

Ideas?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I usually just cut up my jalapeno peppers and pour boiling vinegar with some canning salt over them and put them in the refrig...great over Spinach ! I go against the rules at times and just turn the hot jars upside down and they seal on their own and keep.....you should put them in BWB for safety reasons, but we use ours up pretty fast. I love to put the red and green ones together...so pretty in the jars.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's the recipe I use.

2 quarts peppers, I seed and slice about 3/4 of them for a medium heat, just slice the other 1/4 of them.

Split 4 hole cloves of garlic for each pint.

Several rough chopped pieces of onion per jar

Salt to taste, i use about 1/2 tsp. per pint

2 c. vinegar

2c water

Heat water and vinegar to simmer not boil.

fill jars with salt, peppers, garlic and onion, then pour hot vinegar water combo, leaving 1/2 inch head space.

BWB for about 20 min and your done.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I do them like Merks, but with only jalapenos.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I do like GrannyG only I use the cayenne peppers but jalapenos would do. I just heat the vinegar to boiling & pour over the peppers in my jars. Keep them in the fridge. I use it over turnip greens, YUMMY!! or spinach! When the vinegar gets low I just add more hot vinegar to the jar, the peppers last a long long time.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

7thswan said:


> I do them like Merks, but with only jalapenos.


Thats what I meant by peppers, although I have done the same with green chillies.


----------



## truckdriverx72 (Oct 31, 2007)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> My Dh likes it when I marinade different peppers in vinegar for him. He drizzles it on sandwiches to give it a different flavor-and to make it healthier than mayo. You can also put it on salads.
> 
> I want to make a few bottles of this and I'm wondering if I need to cook it to preserve it or what? I usually just cut up the peppers and let them sit in vinegar for a day or two before he uses it. I make about a cup at a time. I'd like to take all of our jalepeno's and make a large batch and put it into pint jars for him.
> 
> Ideas?


Why not just take the whole jar of peppers w/vinegar and run it thru a blender, or food processor? Make your own hot sauce!! You can add granulated garlic, minced onion, etc. etc., whatever you'd like- make it as thick or thin as you'd like-


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Pickled Jalapenos
for every 1 kilogram pepper I use 
600ml vinegar
600ml water
55g non-iodized salt, eg koser or pickling salt
30 peppercorns, whole
30 coriander seeds, whole

I washing them and then cutting them into slices about 5mm thick or there abouts, Put sliced chillies into sterilized jars, pushing down to pack in as many as possible and leaving a centimetre or so at the top. 

Put vinegar, water, peppercorns, coriander seeds and salt into a large pan and bring to the boil, then pour hot mix over sliced jalapenos, make sure you share out the peppercorns and coriander seeds in to each jar. 

Once cool than tighten lid and store in larder for one month after pickling, for best results.After opening refrigerator so your pickled jalapenos are best try to consumed within one month of opening jar. as if they last that long. Mick:happy:


----------

